# Per Linux Befehl an Windows senden, aber wie ?



## Janson (24. Februar 2010)

Guten Abend liebe Community,

Mir stellt sich seit einigen Tagen folgende Frage, wie schaffe ich es über meine Website auf Root Server 1 (Debian Lenny 5.0) einen User auf Root Server 2 (Windows Sever Standart 2008) zu erstellen ? Der Vorgang soll automatisch erfolgen.


Hat jemand eine produktive Idee?


----------



## mattinator (25. Februar 2010)

Samba 3 müsste MS-RPC unterstützen (net rpc ...). Ob Du das durch das Inet bekommst, kann ich Dir jedoch nicht sagen.


----------



## Janson (25. Februar 2010)

Aber Samba ist schwierig zu konfigurieren.. Gibt es ein HowTo o.Ä.


----------



## mattinator (25. Februar 2010)

Janson schrieb:


> Aber Samba ist schwierig zu konfigurieren.. Gibt es ein HowTo o.Ä.



Na ja, ein bisschen Ahnung braucht man dafür schon. Das lässt sich bei der Komplexität nicht mit einem einfachen HowTo zusammenfassen. Das größte Problem wird jedoch sein, das SMB-Protokoll durch die Firewalls zu bekommen und die relativ hohe erforderliche Bandbeite dafür.
Hier mal nur eine Dokumenations-Quelle von Samba bzgl. dieser Thematik: Chapter*13.*Remote and Local Management: The Net Command . Gesammelte Dokumentationen von Samba gibt es hier: Index of /samba/docs/man .

EDIT: Kannst Du das Ganze nicht besser umdrehen ? Von Windows aus mittels PuTTY Scripts auf einem Linux-System auszuführen ist ziemlich simpel.


----------



## Bauer87 (26. Februar 2010)

Sorry, aber kann man Windows nicht per SSH bedienen? (Habe zugegeben keine Ahnung von Windows, aber es hat doch den Ruf, einfach zu sein — und einfacher als ssh geht wohl kaum.)


----------



## riedochs (26. Februar 2010)

Einen SSH Server für Windows habe ich schon gesehen. Ansonsten bietet sich bei Windows RDP an.


----------



## Jared566 (26. Februar 2010)

müsste das nicht über PHP auch funktionieren?

schau dir mal 'Sockets' an vllt kannst du damit einen Befehl ('net user $name /add') dahinsenden. $name ist in dem Fall der name des Benutzers

und mit Sockets kann man eine Verbindung aufbauen..

aber wie das genau funktionieren soll weiß ich auch nicht, ist nur so eine idee ^^

mfg Jared


----------

